# Outerwear Help Please



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

Need pants, jacket and gloves. Looking around all day and completely at a loss. :dunno: Read the outerwear guide and I think I understand about the waterproof/breathability stuff. Yet I don't know the numbers I should look for.

I plan to ride basically evrything from local Ontario groomers to Rockies in Alberta to the resorts in BC. Should I be looking for something like 10k/10k? 15k/15k? GORE-TEX? I'm not a pro rider, I'm a couple of seasons in and am reasonably comfortable on a board. I want to ride more and improve.

Also, what are some go-to brands for outerwear? I seem to gravitate toward Burton and Volcom. Are these good choices? What are some other good ones?

Thank you very much. You'll be helping me out lots. Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Good question. I am trying to figure out the same thing. I have a Northface Gonzo jacket from last year but it is just ok. Doesn't seem to be very breathable. In fact, it often gets wet inside. Perhaps too many layers underneath. Anyhow, I am looking at the Burton AK line 2L goretex. I would love to hear some reviews on this particular product. I wouldn't mind getting some of their technical layers as well.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Anything from Arcteryx and you cant go wrong also anything with goretex pro will work great. I have alot of mountain hard wear, outdoor research, Patagonia, marmot and arcteryx. I also have some 686, special blend and bonfire for more snowboarding company gear. Find a price point and look at all the deals from last years goods and get something that will last and having goretex is a big plus. On a side note I also have TNF but they are way popular now so they make lots of low end stuff. Also the Gonzo uses HyVent from what I remember that is what they use on the low end rain gear and not it does not breath really at all.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

readimag said:


> Anything from Arcteryx and you cant go wrong also anything with goretex pro will work great. I have alot of mountain hard wear, outdoor research, Patagonia, marmot and arcteryx. I also have some 686, special blend and bonfire for more snowboarding company gear. Find a price point and look at all the deals from last years goods and get something that will last and having goretex is a big plus. On a side note I also have TNF but they are way popular now so they make lots of low end stuff. Also the Gonzo uses HyVent from what I remember that is what they use on the low end rain gear and not it does not breath really at all.


It certainly is HyVent. What else do you know about this shitty fabric?


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Ideally you would want more than 10k up top if you are considering BC. 20K or Gortex. Although I am back on 10k as I had trouble with my AK jacket (kept tearing) and when I was looking the company (it was warranty) did not have 20k.

I only notice it if its raining or if its a really really hardcore day weather wise (high winds, wet snow)
Bottoms you will be fine with 10k

Oh and there will be an option for insulated or shell. If you don't do much spring riding I would go with insulated. Otherwise get a heavier shell and layer underneath for the colder monthsl

Hope that helped.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

686 is one of the better brands as far as performance and durability go. I have a pair of their Smarty Cargo pants and they're sick! they have a 15k/15k rating. You should look for something with this good of rating or better if possible. Gore-tex is the best if you can get that but it's really expensive. I can't speak of Burton personally but I've heard they make some good outerwear, especially their higher end stuff.

Jackets you don't need quite as high of a waterproof rating. Just get something that has the features you want, style you want, and good durability.

I don't have much experience with different types of gloves but I got a pair of Dakine Cobra's last year and I absolutely love them! My hands only got cold on the coldest days and I wore them without a liner so if you wear a liner you'll be fine. Also, water never got in. The only dampness they ever got was sweat but still not much. They have leather palms also which is nice.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

It is not a shitty fabric it does it job. HyVent is made by TNF and it is a coating that is painted on the outside of the jacket to get the water proofing of goretex that is a membrane in the jacket. So they did this so they dont have to pay for the name of goretex. What you are looking for is a goretex active jacket or neoShell by polartec both very breathable. The down side to this is they come as a soft shell of light technical jacket so not as durable as a pro 3L goretex jacket. The big thing to help with goretex pro is side and pit zips. I ride with my zips always open unless it is crazy cold or on the lift up.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Volcom rules. If u buy jacket and pants u get ziptech which is pretty rad. They have a pretty decent price range from basic to high end gtx.

Get some.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> It certainly is HyVent. What else do you know about this shitty fabric?



I have a light Northface jacket w/ Hyvent I only wear on rainy days (to and from work, etc). If it's humid outside it makes me sweat my ass off. I would not recommend anything with this tech for riding.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

BigMountains said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need pants, jacket and gloves. Looking around all day and completely at a loss. :dunno: Read the outerwear guide and I think I understand about the waterproof/breathability stuff. Yet I don't know the numbers I should look for.
> 
> ...


If budget allows go goretex. I ride mostly ontario, plus a couple BC trips per year and also recommend a shell jacket plus layers rather than an insulated jacket. Shells are really the way to go out west, and in Ontario the conditions are pretty variable so its still good to have the flexibility, you just need to have a couple warm layers for when it's intensely cold. 

Personally I prefer Burton AK but Volcom's zip to jacket interface is a very nice feature.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

I also have a North Face with HyVent and it is not remotlely breathable. I feel like I am wearing a plastic bag sometimes. Also, the HyVent starts to flake off after awhile


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

readimag said:


> Anything from Arcteryx and you cant go wrong also anything with goretex pro will work great. I have alot of mountain hard wear, outdoor research, Patagonia, marmot and arcteryx. I also have some 686, special blend and bonfire for more snowboarding company gear. Find a price point and look at all the deals from last years goods and get something that will last and having goretex is a big plus. On a side note I also have TNF but they are way popular now so they make lots of low end stuff. Also the Gonzo uses HyVent from what I remember that is what they use on the low end rain gear and not it does not breath really at all.


I've been looking at some bonfire gear and was wondering if anyone had some insight on the quality? I saw last years baker jacket for sale for $109 new, and its rated 15k/10k. I just want it to last.

Thanks


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree with "readimag", I tend to lean towards the high end mountaineering gear. I've been riding Arcteryx or Marmot for the last 15-20 years and swear by it. It depends on your conditions, up here in the PNW (Baker/Stevens) you need killer gore-tex. It aint cheap ($1100 bucks for shell,bibs and gloves), but you get stuff that is bombproof. I have the Sidewinder shell and some older Minuteman bibs.

If I didnt ride with Arcteryx or Marmot, I'd look at the higher end Burton AK stuff (I own a pair of their AK pants), a couple buddies have the AK stuff and love it, plus it has a lifetime warranty

Hope this helped


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## almostheaven (Sep 30, 2012)

If you have some money to put down on a jacket and pants get gortex or eVent. 

With that said many of the popular snowboard outerwear companies do not make the quality you will get with other outdoor companies. Arcteryx being the top of this list.


----------

